# neothauma shells (the holly grail of aquarium decor???)



## randolph k (Feb 21, 2008)

hello new to the boards and im sure this is an oldie but a goody question but... where can a guy score some authentic neothauma shells?its like the aquaria equivilent to the holly grail around 25 would be nice, thumbs up thx!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

authentic ones cost. There are cheap substitutes. 
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=10

Scan and have a look. I've not ordered from that site, it just shows a great picture list of shells that are suitable.

I picked up Whale's eye shells from a local craft store.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I've ordered from cichlidbreeding.com - very nice shells. they royally screwed my order up and had to reship, but they got it right in the end and it didn't cost me anything extra. the neothauma shells are kinda ugly.  I went with $.30 shells instead.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## randolph k (Feb 21, 2008)

thx there are sooo many shell distributers online and cichlid breding .com really is about the only ones who carry them unfortunetly out of stock till ?


----------



## minos64 (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.cichlidsandherps.net/id25.html


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

unfortunately most of the sponsors have ridiculous prices. gold ocellatus for 20$+ at least is too much. just my two cents


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

You really can't beat these for the price and it's what I use. http://www.amazon.com/Chantifrais-Escar ... 797&sr=8-1 They look great and are a very nice size.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Not to hijack, but how big does a shell have to be for most Shell Dwellers? I have some escargot shells laying around that are about 1 to 1.25 inches across and am afraid to use them for my multies because I dont want them to get stuck in them.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Not to hijack, but how big does a shell have to be for most Shell Dwellers? I have some escargot shells laying around that are about 1 to 1.25 inches across and am afraid to use them for my multies because I dont want them to get stuck in them.


Are you measuring the entire shell or just the opening of the shell??? The opening to the shells I linked to above are are between 1-1.25 inches and the entire shell is right around 2"s at the longest point.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I like zombies... including zombie threads! :lol:

2008, 2009, and now 2011! :thumb:


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Number6 said:


> I like zombies... including zombie threads! :lol:
> 
> 2008, 2009, and now 2011! :thumb:


O wow I didn't even spot that!!!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

jkulysses said:


> Are you measuring the entire shell or just the opening of the shell??? The opening to the shells I linked to above are are between 1-1.25 inches and the entire shell is right around 2"s at the longest point.


That is the entire shell, I would guess the opening is more to the tune of 3/4".


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I am seeing this more and more lately :lol:


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> jkulysses said:
> 
> 
> > Are you measuring the entire shell or just the opening of the shell??? The opening to the shells I linked to above are are between 1-1.25 inches and the entire shell is right around 2"s at the longest point.
> ...


They should be fine, I recently had 5 brevis all get in the same escargot shell, and they all came out fine. (I had removed the rest of the shells from the tank, because I was selling the fish, and didn't want to give away all my shells)


----------

